# Help me choose oils



## wolfsnaps (Feb 28, 2014)

I am going to make some purchases on Amazon for soaping stuff. I will be getting some new molds, colors, and oils. 

What oils do you recommend? So far in my cart I have castor, palm, jojoba, and shea butter oil. Anything else? 


Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 28, 2014)

Have you checked any other suppliers?  Sometimes Amazon is really good, sometimes not.  

Lard.  But get it at WalMart.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks, I guess I should have mentioned I already have lard, coconut oil, and olive oil. Just wanted to incorporate some more 'exotic' stuff.


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 28, 2014)

Avocado oil is one of my favorites.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 28, 2014)

Check out Soaper's Choice or Cibaria Soap Supplies for oils


----------



## new12soap (Feb 28, 2014)

Personally I would never waste jojoba in a rinse-off product, but that's just me. If you decide to get it make sure you are getting pure jojoba (it is very expensive) and not something that is mostly a blend of carrier oils. A lot of things listed as jojoba (and argan) are actually only about 2% or so of the good stuff.

What are you planning to make? Is this strictly for CP soap, or are you thinking about other B&B products? For just soap it really sounds like you have what you need to get started, if you are going to branch out a bit a few items that do double duty are shea butter, sweet almond oil, and avocado oil.


----------



## Susie (Feb 28, 2014)

I know Prime is really tempting to save on shipping costs, but Bulk Apothecary has some prices that beat Amazon even if you add the shipping in.  

I ordered Shea Butter, Cocoa Butter, and Lanolin as some of my "exotics".  But they are more for lip balm and body butter than soaps.  I will be ordering Turkey Red Castor Oil(sulfonated castor oil) for my liquid soaps next time I order something from somewhere that has it.  I am also going to order some of the natural colorants and herbals for infusions.  But the herbals again are more for body butter. 

I did try the exotic oils in soaps.  Without hesitation, I can tell you _never __again_.  I like the soaps with just coconut oil, lard, olive oil better than the fancy schmancy ones.   I do like GM in soap, so if I were ordering, I would order some powdered GM if the price is better than Walmart.

*EDIT*  Let me second the Sweet Almond Oil suggestion.  It does amazing things in liquid soaps and shampoos.  I use it more than Jojoba.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks, I went with Bulk Apothecary. I bought Sweet Almond oil, Jojoba (whoops?), Shea, avocado oil, palm, and aloe. I just wanted a nice assortment so I could mix and match. I appreciate all the input! I also bought some cute molds, colors, and fragrances (Ok, I went a little crazy and got some retail therapy). Can't wait for it all to get here...then I am going on a soaping binge!


----------



## squyars (Mar 1, 2014)

Susie said:


> I know Prime is really tempting to save on shipping costs, but Bulk Apothecary has some prices that beat Amazon even if you add the shipping.
> 
> I did try the exotic oils in soaps.  Without hesitation, I can tell you _never __again_.  I like the soaps with just coconut oil, lard, olive oil better than the fancy schmancy ones.



I second that on both comments.  My first order was from Amazon, because I have prime, but I felt some of my oils were "old"and overpriced.

And, after many bars using lots of "exotics", I stick to using mainly olive oil, coconut oil, lard or palm oil, and castor oil.  No one ever seems to notice a difference with Shea, avocado, jojoba, etc.

Happy soaping.


----------



## osso (Mar 1, 2014)

Amazon has a 9lb Snappy Popcorn coconut oil for a good price. It's the only one I buy on Amazon. You will probably find better prices and quality on exotic oils elsewhere.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Mar 1, 2014)

They have pretty good price on Hemp Oil, it's $12.09 for 24 ounces, and they have 7 pounds of yellow Shea Butter for $15.00 plus shipping of about $7 (private seller). I agree with the other posts, some of the items are priced lower elsewhere. One item that I love is my 60 ounce stainless steel pitcher from update international. I use it for my lye water.


----------

